# Your PPL routine?



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

So, back to the gym today after a few weeks of festivities. Diet has has been back on track for a week and lost 4lb (Xmas water weight) just from the lack of sh!te :lol: an I'm looking for a new routine an fancy having a go at PPL, what routines would you's recommend? I'm a newbie (6-8 months) so PHAT etc isn't ideal for me.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

hi mate

not sure what PHAT is...

heres my PPL

Monday - Pull

Deadlift

Pull Up

Rows

Bicep work (hammers curls, EZ curl, whatever you fancy)

Wednesday Push

Pre exhaust with flyes

incline bench

close grip bench press

side delt raises

Friday - legs

Squat

leg extention

leg curl

calf raise

seated calf

abs


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

k3z said:


> hi mate
> 
> not sure what PHAT is...
> 
> ...


Bit billy basic imo but would work


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

bigchickenlover said:


> Bit billy basic imo but would work


Yeah, i train upon waking with only bcaas so i just keep it simple. Really hit each exercise hard, slow controlled reps with progression each week whether it be an extra rep or increase of weight


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine is.....

Push

Decline Bench Press - 5x5

OHP 5x5

Dips 5x5

Pull

Deadlifts 5x5

T-Bar Rows 5x5

Weighted Chins 5x5

Legs

Squats 5x5

Leg Press 5x5

Calf Raises 5x5


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

rsd147 said:


> Mine is.....
> 
> Push
> 
> ...


Might steal this for my strength phase. You gained well with this?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Seems to work well. Done it for a few years (swapped routines every so often but this one being main) and seen good results.

Take a notebook and keep tracking


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Push

BB Bench press 5x5 (Alternating DB/BB with OHP)

OHP 5x5 (Alternating DB/BB with Bench Press)

Cable Crossovers 5x8-12

Lateral Raises 5x8-12

Tricep pulldowns 5x8-12

Tricep Extension 5 x 8-12

Pull

Deadlifts 5x5

Lat Pull downs 5x5

DB Rows 5x8-12

Chins 5x6-10

BB Shrugs 5x8-12

Concentration Curls 5x8-12

Train at 5.30am, fasted, with bcaas

Legs

Squats 5x5

Leg press/Hack Squats 5x5

Ham Raises 5x8-12

Calf Raises 5x8-12

Leg Curls 5x8-12

Abs - 5sets


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Still regaining my strength & muscle mass on a full body 3x week similar to Ripptoes Starting Strength, workout A & B.

Workout A bench 3x5, deads 2x6, incline flyes 3x8-12, isometric pullups 3x failure

Workout B ohp 3x8-12, rows 3x8-12, dips 3x8-12, & EZ curls 1x8-12


----------

